# Is it bad luck or..



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

someone trying to tell me something. I work for the biggest JERK at the hotel. I can't believe he's a room chef and former hotel executive chef. He's an admitted bigot and doesn't particulary care for people like me. Normally I don't make statements to a person's character like this but he has NO problem displaying his hatred for people like me. Sure I could leave but I don't want to just bounce around. It feels like I'll never be a chef again. Sure I was one briefly but since then, NO SUCH LUCK. At 29 it couldn't possibly be my age, I hope. Plus I don't wanna leave this town without being a sous chef for an extended period of time, at least a solid year or two would be really nice. Being a cook is great. It also pays good ($15.08/hr). But I'm not trying to be a lifer on the line. I don't expect anyone to just give me a chef position but I wouldn't mind being given the opportunity to try to EARN such a job.



HELP!


----------



## rickh (Sep 26, 2002)

Dude, honestly it sounds like you need to talk to management. I mean if this guy is how you say then its time to talk to management. He sounds like a fake to me.... HR these days would kick him out in a second if they suspect that they could be sued if he's racist.... That is if this is a major place, or a real chain... If he despises you this much he'll probably be out to get you at some point and that just makes it a you or him situation....


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

"Hostile work environment" is actionable. Not that I'm suggesting you sue, but as RickH says, you really should talk to management. You're probably not the only one the jerk is bothering.

And when you are hurting like this, remember that your old Mom is here for you. (FWIW, I know someone in pastry at one of the biggest hotels there; maybe I can ask him to look around to see if there are any openings there?)


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Listen to mom! And don't forget to drop "key phrases" like 'selective indifference' , 'equal opportunity' and 'legal foundation' to get their attention.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Been there...

Document everything, dates, circumstances, witnesses. Key witnesses are good but don't expect them to jeapordize their careers for your sake. 

On the other hand, take care not to become paranoid. He may be more open-minded than he lets on. 

Best of luck.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I have been documenting everything. For some strange reason he has been incredibly nice to me (by thiat I mean non-harassing). But in either event I have two options on top of just stay there and bear it. One, I can transfer to another kitchen and go from there with no loss in pay or seniority. Or two, accept a job as sous chef at their rival hotel. I thank you all for your advice and will keep you posted on my progresses.


----------

